# Prime users with the dock =D



## ziocomposite

*Prime + Dock*​
*So for those who have both, do you or don't have issues regarding crack(s)?*

No Crack(s)2796.43%Crack(s)13.57%


----------



## ziocomposite

I'll be getting my prime this week in the champagne gold color & planning to buy an amethyst gray dock. Just curious if anyone else has had any issues with the dock such as causing the screen to crack. Thanks ladies & gents.


----------



## lyon21

ziocomposite said:


> I'll be getting my prime this week in the champagne gold color & planning to buy an amethyst gray dock. Just curious if anyone else has had any issues with the dock such as causing the screen to crack. Thanks ladies & gents.


I've had mine for about two months and zero issues with it. I love my dock! Mine is docked about 90% of the time.

Sent from my Anthrax infected 3D!


----------



## Boosted240

lyon21 said:


> I've had mine for about two months and zero issues with it. I love my dock! Mine is docked about 90% of the time.
> 
> Sent from my Anthrax infected 3D!


Same here, only I've had mine a week...


----------



## bigballa

ive had mine for a couple days now and its great!
the only thing that scares me is putting the tablet into the dock
since its such a tight fit and i have a screen protector on there and it slides even slower

but so far i love it!

Sent from my Asus Transformer Prime using Tapatalk


----------



## ziocomposite

Thanks for the info guys! Besides the screen protector, anyone else try out the dock&tablet faux leather case on amazon?


----------



## TechSavvy

I've had my dock for about two weeks....and am still waiting for my Prime, lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ziocomposite

TechSavvy said:


> I've had my dock for about two weeks....and am still waiting for my Prime, lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Good luck! I ordered mine last week and arrived 3 days later. I bought the dock 3 days after in-store @ a local best buy. =D Using the keyboard+tablet case for it that seems to provide extra cushion & seems to reduce the pressure made to the tablet.


----------



## SOTK

I've had the Prime for a month now and the dock for a week. I'm real glad I got the dock....couldn't imagine not having it now. It allows for much more productivity, the extra battery is great, and I love the aesthetic look. I don't use a case or protective cover. Haven't found it necessary yet. I'm very careful and like handling the unit naked. I do have a case sleeve I keep it in when not being used but really like using it as i would a laptop. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## buxtahuda

Three months here, docked a good 90% of its time in use, and I'm particularly and purposefully rough on it just because I believe it can take it and I have a skin as well as a minisuit installed. I toss it onto beds and chairs and into vehicles, I've had it fall off the foot of my bed, and I've held it in countless strange positions that surely were not good for it while I unlock doors or carry things. Nothing wrong other than a screw undoing itself from the dock hinge and then promptly disappearing after our "maid" came through *grumble*.


----------



## emptyshell

Is there an issue with cracking? First I've heard. I have no issue with my docked Prime. I use my dock probably 90%+ as well. No cover or protection other than having it closed when carrying or not in use.
When opening and closing the dock it doesn't seem like there is much pressure at all. I'm not sure how it would crack unless you were abusing it.


----------



## UnfedBear67

Boosted240 said:


> Same here, only I've had mine a week...


+1

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## buxtahuda

emptyshell said:


> Is there an issue with cracking? First I've heard. I have no issue with my docked Prime. I use my dock probably 90%+ as well. No cover or protection other than having it closed when carrying or not in use.
> When opening and closing the dock it doesn't seem like there is much pressure at all. I'm not sure how it would crack unless you were abusing it.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1530660

There are a couple of older ones, I just don't have the time to find them. Lots of people opening their Primes and finding cracked screens. No drops, and a lack of impact points to support the claim. Plenty getting replaced by warranty.


----------



## jdeoxys

I've slapped my prime onto the dock so hard that it was audible from several rooms away. My prime didn't afraid of anything though.


----------



## davehries

I am considering getting the dock, but I have a question. Do you need to remove the MicroSD card before you insert the tablet into the dock?


----------



## Boosted240

Nope.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

It works great with both,they are separate and clearly labeled.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## thompsd

I've had the dock a couple of months as well and aside from being a tight fit I've seen no issues with cracking. However I have noticed some warping on the connector or I should say on the thin metal strip above the connector. I think this was caused by me plugging it in with the case open and then closing the case. If enough pressure was applied here I think it could crack the glass but other than a little wavyness nothing has happened so just be aware and be careful.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

I removed the rubber feet which cover the screws on the bottom of the dock. My dock was brand new from Best Buy and I've had it about a week or ten days I believe. Both screws were completely unscrewed, the aadhesive on the rubber feet stuck to the screw heads and that's the only reason they were still in there.

If you feel the flexing from the dock when the screws are loose and look at where the glass breaks, I think its directly related. The dock is much more solid when the screws are tight, both when opening and closing the hinges, and when the tablet and dock are in the closed position for transport.

Everyone that I've talked to said there screws were unscrewed. It seems to be an issue from the factory, don't know if it's just one batch or if it's all the docks. But so far everyone that I've seen post about the issue and then went and checked, came back and posted that the screws were not installed.

I highly reccomend checking these two screws, which are located under the rubber feet close to the hinge. There will be a layer of adhesive film over the screw for the rubber feet (think of post it note adhesive) and I find that taking a pair of sharp tweezers or razor blade around the screw head left about half the material in place to help rescure the rubber feet after you tighten the screw.


----------



## jiffy1080

My dock screws were loose. I tightened them up and used a very minor amount of liquid nails to secure the feet back after I almost lost a foot pad.

Sent from my AOKP OG Epic 4G


----------



## Jeffro64

Glad I saw this... A buddy of mine had his dock start to come apart and wasn't sure why. Told him just now about the loose screws under the foot pads and sure enough they were loose. Thanks!

Edit: BTW... No cracks on mine.


----------



## tempie007

Same problem here.
I fixed the 'cracking' noise by tightening the screws underneath the rubber footings.
Unfortunately it came back some days ago so have to retry the operation ...


----------



## CharliesTheMan

tempie007 said:


> Same problem here.
> I fixed the 'cracking' noise by tightening the screws underneath the rubber footings.
> Unfortunately it came back some days ago so have to retry the operation ...


I would clean the old thread sealer (Loctite type stuff) off of the screw completey, a paper towel and drop of rubbing alcohol will clean the threads nicely, and then apply a dab of new loctite or thread sealer to help hold them in place. I personally use the blue loctite which is in a tube like a glue stick kind of but with a spout at the top. It only takes a tiny dab and unlike the liquid kind it wont drip into a hole on electronics, it's closer to the consitency of creamy peanut butter than liquid.


----------

